# Most Overlooked Mysteries in History



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://listverse.com/2008/02/25/top-10-most-overlooked-mysteries-in-history/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool story. Thanks for posting!


----------

